# GUI Performanceprobleme



## Javananas (10. Mrz 2014)

Hallo Liebe Java-Forumsbewohner,
ich baue derzeit meine erste Android nicht Spieleapp und habe ein Problem mit der Geschwindigkeit der GUI. Ich erstelle derzeit einen Dialog in Form eines vertikales Lineares Layoust in welchem ich horizontale Layouts mit je einem Button und einer Checkbox plaziere. Die Erstellung des Dialogs dauert zwischen 300ms  und 700ms während die Darstellung auf dem Androiden ca. 3 Sekunden nach Abschluss der Arbeiten benötigt um die GUI anzuzeigen.
Hierbei zeigt er zudem zuerst die Steuerelemente (nach ca einer Sekunde) im Kopf des Dialogs an (Searchview, Edittext etc.) und benötigt 2-3 weitere Sekunden für das beschriebene Layout.

Hat Jemand eine Idee wie ich diesen Vorgang beshcleunigen kann?

Beste Grüße Hannes


----------



## dzim (10. Mrz 2014)

Ich glaube, die Schachtelung von LinearLayout ist allgemein etwas arbeitsintensiver (wobei ich auch so einige davon nutze und bisher nicht allzu negativ von der Performace überrascht wurde).
Versuche dich alternativ an TableLayout (die TableRow's enthalten) oder dem GridLayout. Alles etwas frickeliger finde ich, aber könnte in deinem Fall vielleicht schon helfen.

BTW: Wie viele horizontale Layouts hast du in deinem Vertikalen? Wenn es viele sind: Wäre ein Liste mit einem Adapter dann nicht effizienter? Warum Button und CheckBox?


----------

